# "dhcpcd eth1 start" "Interface eth1 (Kinda Solved)

## onlinepancakes

Hello. I did an emerge world and it said coldplug was blocking Udev. So I posted a thread in portate and programming about it and some one told me to Udev has coldplug built in.. So I unmerged coldplug and re-emerge Udev... Now since I did I am unable to get online.. Right now I am writing this via 2006.0 Live-CD that I found laying on the floor...... I can not get online via boot because I get the same message when I try to get online manualy with "dhcpcd eth1 start"... I get this error message:

```

Linux pieman # dhcpcd eth1 start

Error, dhcpStart: interface eth1 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

Linux pieman #

```

I also get the same error for eth0....

```

Linux pieman # dhcpcd eth0 start

Error, dhcpStart: interface eth0 is not Ethernet or 802.2 Token Ring

Linux pieman #

```

I can't emerge nothing since I cannot get online with my box.. I am typing this from a Live-CD... What can I do to get back online? Why is it saying that message?

EDIT:

I booted back into my system and did a ifconfig -a.. Here what it said..

```

linux pieman # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-3C-01-51-0B-C4-FC-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-D8-00-00-42-FB-CC-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

                                

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:33:7C:D6  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:217         

                                

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:33:82:28  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:82 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3930 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3930 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:462565 (451.7 Kb)  TX bytes:462565 (451.7 Kb)

linux pieman #

```

Man that took forever to write....

Now may I be the first to say, wtf? I never had eth2 or eth3 before.. Where did those two come from??

----------

## gerdesj

First things first:

What sort of network card do you have?  Is a module/in kernel driver running for it:

#dmesg | grep eth

should give some clues here.  If you are not sure what should be running, use that command when running from the Live CD.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## onlinepancakes

```

linux pieman # dmesg | grep eth 

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.56.

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host1)

eth2: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

eth3: addr 00:13:d4:33:82:28

linux pieman # 

```

Heres also what lspci picked up for Ethernet.. 

```

05:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

On laptop so now its easier to go back and forth..

EDIT:.......

Well I made an net.eth3 in side /etc/init.d, added it to run level, and now I am online.... What would cause it to switch from eth0 and eth1 to eth2 and eth3?? Why would it make eth2 and eth3?

----------

## d135-1r43

Same problem on my system. A total mess in configuration. Iwconfig shows 4 cards in random order - but only a eth and a wifi card is installed.

----------

## gerdesj

The extra devices are IEE1394 or Firewire in English!  You can network over these things and UDEV puts them first (I think). 

Now that you are using UDEV rather than coldplug, they are getting configured.  Not sure how to re arrange the order so that NICs get the first ethx numbers.  Perhaps a read of the manual ...

To be honest I can't be bothered until something breaks on my laptop which also sprouted one of these ages ago when IEE1394 support suddenly started working.  Sorry should have remembered that.

On the other hand you should be able to plug a Firewire cable in to another machine and get an instant network with APIPA addressing quite easily.  As you seem to have two of them, you could plug them together for a completely pointless network!

Cheers

Jon

----------

## jcat

I had similar trouble, but I didn't notice the other ethernet init scrips, I just assumed eth0 wasn't starting properly because the module wasn't loading (having gotten rid of coldplug)   :Embarassed:   I also noticed my IR remote wasn't working, which is another reason I thought maybe modules weren't being loaded properly.

So I booted off the LiveCD, chrooted back into my system, and masked udev-103 and downgraded back to udev-087-r1, then installed coldplug-20040920-r1 again.  I did a dispatch-conf and everything seemed ok, but the system seems a little knackered now.  I get lots of udev errors on boot, and a message saying network interface "lo" doesn't exist.  Hmmmm.  It seems like maybe udev-103 didn't get unmerged properly.

Given that you guys say the ehternet devices have just changed, I guess I'll just try and revert back to udev-103 again and sort the networking out, hopefully that'll sort the udev boot errors.  Then I'll just have to work out why my remotes not working properly.

All the fun of the fair!   :Wink: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## jesso

same problem here after upgrading udev

my system seems totally screwed now.

i booted from live cd, went back to older udev, remerged coldplug, still can't start my network and lots of booting errors

What is going on Gentoo?

EDIT

Got it working.  starting network on eth1 works for me.Last edited by jesso on Sun Nov 26, 2006 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jcat

Pretty much sorted now.  Upgraded udev again and removed colplug, copied net.eth0 to net.eth1 and tweaked /etc/conf.d/net to reflect the changes, also whacked on the latest kernel as well for good measure and all seems fine now.

...But, even though I've removed eth0 from the default runlevel, something must still depend on it because the system still tries to start it on boot.  Obviously it fails because it assumes it's a dhcp config and doesn't get an address.

Why is something still trying to start eth0?  Is it needed because it's the firewire device?  Do I need to just add a line to /etc/conf.d/net to stop it from trying to get a dhcp address?

So many questions   :Smile:    any ideas anyone?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## jcat

 *jesso wrote:*   

> same problem here after upgrading udev
> 
> my system seems totally screwed now.
> 
> i booted from live cd, went back to older udev, remerged coldplug, still can't start my network and lots of booting errors
> ...

 

If I were you I'd upgrade again like I did, and just do an

```
ifconfig -a
```

to find out what your card is now (eth0, eth1, eth2, etc...), copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/conf.d/net.eth? (where ? = new number) and change /etc/conf.d/net to use the new device script.

That seems to be the way forward.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## onlinepancakes

 *jcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...But, even though I've removed eth0 from the default runlevel, something must still depend on it because the system still tries to start it on boot.  Obviously it fails because it assumes it's a dhcp config and doesn't get an address.
> 
> Why is something still trying to start eth0?  Is it needed because it's the firewire device?  Do I need to just add a line to /etc/conf.d/net to stop it from trying to get a dhcp address?
> ...

 

I have the same issue, but mine tries to start eth0 and eth1 when all I need now is eth3 for internets.

----------

## jcat

I found the udev configs in /etc/udev/rules.d/

```
 ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# PCI device 0x10de:0x00df (forcedeth)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:04:61:92:87:52", NAME="eth1"
```

But don't try and change it to eth0, it doesn't work, udev just renames it to eth1_rn or something.

Need to do some udev research me thinks...

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## cyrillic

Yeah, this bug/feature in the newest udev had me confused for a little while, but if you do this, then everything will return to normal when you reboot.

```
# rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
```

----------

## jcat

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Yeah, this bug/feature in the newest udev had me confused for a little while, but if you do this, then everything will return to normal when you reboot.
> 
> ```
> # rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
> ```
> ...

 

Ahh, so maybe it's being loaded too late.  Have you experimented with the ordering prefix number at all?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## onlinepancakes

```

pieman@linux /etc/udev/rules.d $ ls

05-udev-early.rules          60-vmware.rules

10-lirc.rules                75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

30-svgalib.rules             75-persistent-net-generator.rules

50-udev.rules                90-hal.rules

60-persistent-input.rules    90-razertool.rules

60-persistent-storage.rules  99-libsane.rules

pieman@linux /etc/udev/rules.d $ 

```

I don't even have "70-persistent-net.rules" Lol.

----------

## jcat

Hello.  I have had a little more success in this area now.  Just in case your interested:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3744536

 :Cool: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## gerdesj

 *jcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to find out what your card is now (eth0, eth1, eth2, etc...), copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/conf.d/net.eth? (where ? = new number) and change /etc/conf.d/net to use the new device script.
> 
> jcat

 

The network scripts net.whatever in /etc/init.d/ must be sym-links to net.lo, don't just copy the file contents of net.eth0 etc.  That way, when baselayout updates net.lo, all your scripts get updated.  Otherwise you could be in for a world of pain trying to decipher problems. 

Cheers

Jon

----------

## jcat

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

>  *jcat wrote:*   
> 
> to find out what your card is now (eth0, eth1, eth2, etc...), copy /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/conf.d/net.eth? (where ? = new number) and change /etc/conf.d/net to use the new device script.
> 
> jcat 
> ...

 

Good point.  Yes I realised that yesterday and rectified my system, but I forgot I'd advised the copy here.  So yes, it should be

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## onlinepancakes

Thanks jcat and gerdesj  :Smile:  Nice not having eht0 and eth1 trying to connect to something at boot, and now have net.eth* correct because before I was just coping net.0 and renaming it instead of linking from net.lo, lol.

----------

## jcat

Glad to be of assistance   :Cool: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## jrasku

 *onlinepancakes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> pieman@linux /etc/udev/rules.d $ ls
> ...

 

It looks like what you (and I) would look at is 75-persistent-net-generator.rules, but I'm not sure...

Jigme Datse

----------

